# Netgear R7000 AC1900 + WD 2TB MyCloud Storage or Apple Time Capsule 2TB



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2015)

Use: Internet; Time machine backups, viewing videos stored on a dedicated hard disk on laptop / smart tv / mobile;
Budget: Max 20k;

My present modem cum router (Netgear 3700v2) fails to give good signal all over my house plus streaming is not smooth enough from the USB connected to the present router. 

Excellent range + good speed over 3000 sq. ft. is very important. 

So which configuration is a better option considering range and speed:
Netgear R7000 AC1900 + WD 2TB Cloud Storage *OR* Apple Time Capsule 2TB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 20, 2015)

AC1900 First Look: NETGEAR R7000 & ASUS RT-AC68U - SmallNetBuilder
doesn't seem worth spending extra money on AC1900 devices.


----------

